# Random Question



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

IS this true???

If I use a server cpu, it will perform better than a regular home cpu???

 

why? and why not?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I've been out of the computer hardwar for the last 5 years. That's like 100 years in normal time. But from back then, server cpu makes a lousy game machine. It's more in the realm off number crunching rather than the 3D arena. Not sure how much have changed, but look into this area to determine if it's worth while. Also, look at some of the bench mark score for comparison.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> IS this true???
> 
> If I use a server cpu, it will perform better than a regular home cpu???
> 
> ...


The CPU if you mean processor is the same AMD or Intel in both servers and normal desktops. Where the server should be considered is for reliable data storage because servers are designed for redundancy and data protection. Servers also use high quality memory chips so they do not fail during operation that can cause data corruptions. Servers are designed to support many users in a networked environment whereas stand alone desktops are basically peer to peer single user systems. Servers do not make good gaming machines because as data and file sharing systems there is no need for enhanced graphics. Hope that helps.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Server CPUs typically will be of better quality in terms of high temperature handling and reliability for continuous duty for long periods of time. A server CPU can be loaded to 90-100% capacity and run for 24 hours, day after day, most desktop CPUs cannot. (Remember the power off vs always on thread a while back) Servers also typically have multiple in-line fans for redundancy and max cooling so even though a CPU can take higher heat doesn't mean you want it to. Nobody would want a server beside their desk because they are about max cooling not quiet and typically have a ton more fan noise.

In many cases the big performance modifiers for servers are motherboard and memory improvements.

My wife worked in the semiconductor industry for a few years, and a lot of electronic components, CPUs included, roll off 1 assembly line and are graded high temp/low temp/industrial/mil spec etc based on performance and reliability during post production testing. CPU dies that can't take high temp will be underclocked in a laptop, ones that can become workstation or server grade, average ones come to you and I.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> Server CPUs typically will be of better quality in terms of high temperature handling and reliability for continuous duty for long periods of time. A server CPU can be loaded to 90-100% capacity and run for 24 hours, day after day, most desktop CPUs cannot. (Remember the power off vs always on thread a while back) Servers also typically have multiple in-line fans for redundancy and max cooling so even though a CPU can take higher heat doesn't mean you want it to. Nobody would want a server beside their desk because they are about max cooling not quiet and typically have a ton more fan noise.
> 
> In many cases the big performance modifiers for servers are motherboard and memory improvements.
> 
> My wife worked in the semiconductor industry for a few years, and a lot of electronic components, CPUs included, roll off 1 assembly line and are graded high temp/low temp/industrial/mil spec etc based on performance and reliability during post production testing. CPU dies that can't take high temp will be underclocked in a laptop, ones that can become workstation or server grade, average ones come to you and I.


The CPU(microprocessors) and other ICs used in laptops are different from the ones used in servers/desktops because they have to be low power consuming chips. But the RAM chips and other ICs in computers are all from the same manufacturing line but tested for speed/reliability and grouped accordingly that is how we get the nano ratings stamped on the chips. But note every new generation of CPU are improvements in design to increase the mhz.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

blackninja said:


> The CPU(microprocessors) and other ICs used in laptops are different from the ones used in servers/desktops because they have to be low power consuming chips.


I can't speak to all CPUs over the last few years, but I know for a fact many AMD "M" CPUs were the exact same CPU running at a lower bus speeds and Vcore. Same sort of deal with recent Core2 Duos as well. I can't find the old documents on AMD.com, but from Athlon on WikiPedia:
_
Mobile Athlon XPs (Athlon XP-M) are identical to normal Athlon XPs, apart from running at lower voltages, often lower bus speeds, and not being multiplier-locked. The lower Vcore rating caused the CPU to have lower power consumption (ideal for battery-powered laptops) and lower heat production. Athlon XP-M CPUs also have a higher-rated heat tolerance, a requirement of the tight conditions within a notebook PC._

Sounds like the same thing to me...if they fit the same sockets and are compatible from PC platform to notebook platform they are the same thing, just one will be crippled/enabled for one feature or function over another.


----------



## blackninja (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr Fishies said:


> I can't speak to all CPUs over the last few years, but I know for a fact many AMD "M" CPUs were the exact same CPU running at a lower bus speeds and Vcore. Same sort of deal with recent Core2 Duos as well. I can't find the old documents on AMD.com, but from Athlon on WikiPedia:
> _
> Mobile Athlon XPs (Athlon XP-M) are identical to normal Athlon XPs, apart from running at lower voltages, often lower bus speeds, and not being multiplier-locked. The lower Vcore rating caused the CPU to have lower power consumption (ideal for battery-powered laptops) and lower heat production. Athlon XP-M CPUs also have a higher-rated heat tolerance, a requirement of the tight conditions within a notebook PC._
> 
> Sounds like the same thing to me...if they fit the same sockets and are compatible from PC platform to notebook platform they are the same thing, just one will be crippled/enabled for one feature or function over another.


There are desktop and mobile versions of the AMD XP processor. People have hacked their motherboards to allow a Athlon XP-M to work but the article below clearly states they were designed for low power mobile systems.

"There are a few drawbacks to using the XP-M processors though. First, since they are really designed for the mobile market, finding a retailer that carries the OEM XP-M parts is difficult. Supplies are often limited making them more difficult to find. Prices are also higher than equivalent rated desktop versions. Since they are OEM parts, they also don't include a heatsink and fan unit for cooling.

Another major issue is motherboard and BIOS compatibility. In the case of this review, the ASUS A7N8X Deluxe was only able to use a 12.5 multiplier. This restricts the maximum speed the processor could be clocked at even though it had the potential to go further. Because of this, researching a good motherboard combination that allows for the higher multipliers is essential to using this processor."


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

blackninja said:


> There are desktop and mobile versions of the AMD XP processor. People have hacked their motherboards to allow a Athlon XP-M to work but the article below clearly states they were designed for low power mobile systems.


A big part of the power saving feature on laptops is basically reducing the voltage to the CPU and changing the multiplier. Mobile CPUs have flexible multipliers and allowing the laptop to dynamically save power at the expense of CPU speed.

Any motherboard that allows dynamic (or static) changes to the voltage can perform the same power saving functions as a laptop. Or, you can use a higher voltage and overclock it and get better than advertised performance (which is what I suspect the article you quoted was discussing).

No hacking is involved. I have a stock Asus A7N8X-E motherboard using a stock Barton core XP-M 2500+ in a PC at home. A 1.8GHz CPU running at 2.2GHz and all I did was use the Nvidia software that comes with the motherboard to adjust voltage and multiplier speeds. There are other systems that work just like this with different MBs, different CPUs, even Intel.

_"The difference comes in how the processors are handled *post-production*. The first difference is in their power usage. *The XP-M processors are those that test to run properly at lower voltages (approximately 1.45 volts vs. 1.65 volts) so they consume less power*. This is especially important for mobile systems that run on batteries."
_
See: http://compreviews.about.com/od/cpus/l/aaAMDXPM2600.htm

Even with micron air scrubbed clean rooms and quality control out the wazoo, all CPUs are not created equal. CPUs just like pretty much any consumer grade, complex integrated circuit device made nowadays can have some significant performace and stability differences even though the 2 components left the assembly line one after the other.

The best and most clever companies make use of these differences, along with clever marketing twist and spin to sell us more expensive versions of the exact same thing (according to the original manufacturing spec).


----------

